# Oil change machines



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Been looking for some ideas to buy or make some kind of way to change oil in the boat. I bought a piece of crap called a sea dog. (no good) The way it looks like you have to go down threw the dip stick tube to work. I see they have a few bucket type with 12 volt pumps but are pricey. Any one come up with some home made workable pumps? thanks dan


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

That have hose adapters that go in place of the oil plug on the pan with a valve to open and close to change out the oil from the bottom.I know no help now but in the future. The dip stick pumps work but you have to have the engine up to operating temp or they suck, no pun intended. Depending on how brave you are there is the free trash bag method. Place bag open under pan and open plug. the trick here is getting the bag up and out without tearing or pouring used oil all over your boat.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

A purpose built marine block normally does not have a drain plug in the oil pan.

Little D, the best I ever found was a hand siphon pump bought at the auto parts. ALL of the electric one's I tried all shall we say, sucked! (Not in a good way) Yes, you siphon the oil out of the dipstick.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

The older mercs do in fact have a plug or drain hose. They stopped putting them in because no one ever used them.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a TopSider, best oil pump I have ever used. Pump it up, insert thru the dipstick tube, go have a beer and come back 15 minutes later. I also use it on my v-drive transmission oil.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Misdirection said:


> I have a TopSider, best oil pump I have ever used. Pump it up, insert thru the dipstick tube, go have a beer and come back 15 minutes later. I also use it on my v-drive transmission oil.


thanks guys, the problem i have is it does have a drain plug but no way can you get a human hand and arm down there.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks guys, the problem i have it does have a drain plug but theres no way to get a human arm or hand down there, its to tight to the side of boat. i have seen some hoses that come out the back boat drain plug but that doesnt work if the boats in the water! also when the boats put away i say i didnt warm the engine now im pulling the oil cold. thanks again


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't think it will matter what mechanism you use if the oil is cold...its going to be a pain in the backside.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

HE,S RIGHT, oil has to be warm to flow ,and misdirection has the right tool.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

i did pick up a pan heater that is a magnet that you just stick it to the any steel item to heat up. now i can a least warm up the oil inside. now its time to figure out the pump. thanks again


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

I bought a extraction tank from harbour freight. Hooks up to my air compressor. Holds like 5 gallons. Has several different tunes and extraction tips. I use it for trans fluid up thru the dip stick to change the trans fluid on my work trucks. Easy and quick. Can also do oil, diffs, water extraction in tight places. It was like 100.00 with a coupon. I've had it for years had no problems with it.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

fishingmaniac said:


> I bought a extraction tank from harbour freight. Hooks up to my air compressor. Holds like 5 gallons. Has several different tunes and extraction tips. I use it for trans fluid up thru the dip stick to change the trans fluid on my work trucks. Easy and quick. Can also do oil, diffs, water extraction in tight places. It was like 100.00 with a coupon. I've had it for years had no problems with it.


I will check em out thanks


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

Here's a link. 

http://m.harborfreight.com/6-1-4-quarter-gallon-oil-extractor-46149.html

The extraction hoses that come with it are like 2 foot long. I took a piece to home Depot and bought a roll of hard clear plastic tube 1/4" maybe it's the same size that comes with the tank. That way I can make as long as a extraction hose as I want. I have one that's 4 or 5 foot long to do the work Truck transmissions. Makes changing easy. Also if you overfill you can just drop it in and pull out the extra. Make sure to use the 25% off coupon.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I purchased a siphon type unit that works extremely well. It is a multi quart capacity ball with a manual vacuum pump. I use it on my outboards, lawn tractor and ATV. Just do a internet search and you will have a large selection to choose from.


little d said:


> Been looking for some ideas to buy or make some kind of way to change oil in the boat. I bought a piece of crap called a sea dog. (no good) The way it looks like you have to go down threw the dip stick tube to work. I see they have a few bucket type with 12 volt pumps but are pricey. Any one come up with some home made workable pumps? thanks dan


I purchased the Hydro Turf extractor eight years ago and use it on my outboards, lawn equipment and ATV. No mess and easy disposal of the used oil.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Oil+vacuum+pump


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

fishingmaniac said:


> Here's a link.
> 
> http://m.harborfreight.com/6-1-4-quarter-gallon-oil-extractor-46149.html
> 
> The extraction hoses that come with it are like 2 foot long. I took a piece to home Depot and bought a roll of hard clear plastic tube 1/4" maybe it's the same size that comes with the tank. That way I can make as long as a extraction hose as I want. I have one that's 4 or 5 foot long to do the work Truck transmissions. Makes changing easy. Also if you overfill you can just drop it in and pull out the extra. Make sure to use the 25% off coupon.


This is a great tool....I've had one for several years now. It works quickly but requires access to shop air. I also use a Mity Vac # 7400 in my shop that you have to pump manually & it is definitely much slower. The Mity Vac does come with some nice long extraction tubes...3 different diameters & about 6' long. They make an upgraded model of the Mity Vac but I've never tried one of them. Mike


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

fishingmaniac said:


> I bought a extraction tank from harbour freight. Hooks up to my air compressor. Holds like 5 gallons. Has several different tunes and extraction tips. I use it for trans fluid up thru the dip stick to change the trans fluid on my work trucks. Easy and quick. Can also do oil, diffs, water extraction in tight places. It was like 100.00 with a coupon. I've had it for years had no problems with it.


does this tank require an air hookup during oil remove or only to create the vacuum in the tank first. another words, could i hook to my compressor in the garage, remove air from oil removal tank, then remove from my compressor, wheel to the boat and then use to remove the oil - without having an active connection to the air tank?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Let a bud use my old hand pump once.
Walked by about an hour later and he and his buddy were working up a sweat!
I asked him why is was taking so long, you warmed her up first didn't you?
The look on their poor faces was priceless. . . . ... .. .


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

little d said:


> Been looking for some ideas to buy or make some kind of way to change oil in the boat. I bought a piece of crap called a sea dog. (no good) The way it looks like you have to go down threw the dip stick tube to work. I see they have a few bucket type with 12 volt pumps but are pricey. Any one come up with some home made workable pumps? thanks dan


If you haven't already put out the cash or built something, just another idea to ponder. I bought and use a MityVac MV7201. Similar to the one that Firemanmike2127 mentions, but holds something like 2.3 gallons. Uses a manual pump, so, no need for a compressor. You pump it up about 10 - 15 times and it creates an internal vacuum that sucks out what ever fluid you're using it for. After you have everything sucked out, you can empty the tank by reversing the two-way pump/valve system. Flip a lever, pump it up again and the fluid is pumped out into another container to dispose of. Nice thing is, they're not just for oil changes, but pretty much any fluid extractions. You can find them on Amazon, eBay and other places. Shop around and you can find them at prices are anywhere from $85 to $110.00 Guaranteed they are worth the money.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

fish_fear_me said:


> If you haven't already put out the cash or built something, just another idea to ponder. I bought and use a MityVac MV7201. Similar to the one that Firemanmike2127 mentions, but holds something like 2.3 gallons. Uses a manual pump, so, no need for a compressor. You pump it up about 10 - 15 times and it creates an internal vacuum that sucks out what ever fluid you're using it for. After you have everything sucked out, you can empty the tank by reversing the two-way pump/valve system. Flip a lever, pump it up again and the fluid is pumped out into another container to dispose of. Nice thing is, they're not just for oil changes, but pretty much any fluid extractions. You can find them on Amazon, eBay and other places. Shop around and you can find them at prices are anywhere from $85 to $110.00 Guaranteed they are worth the money.


Thanks but i bought the bullit and bought the bucket with electric motor..


----------



## Skeet1 (Jan 10, 2013)

RJohnson442 said:


> The older mercs do in fact have a plug or drain hose. They stopped putting them in because no one ever used them.


----------



## Skeet1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Topsider is the way to go. Can even bleed brakes with it.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Go to harbor frieght buy the vacume operated brake bleeder. Can suck out any fluid imagineable if you have a compressor. Best$30 i have ever spent


----------



## Benboat (Jan 20, 2008)

I add another vote for the Topsider. I have used the electric ones and they work OK but are pricey and the impellers wear out. I sucked the 90 weight gear lube out of the differential of my old corvette and it pulled it all out cold. Its also a lot neater than others since its an enclosed air tight can.


----------

